# American standard vs. Lennox



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

Botrh companies make excellant equipment.
I would check and see how many contractors advertize that they service each brand incase your contractor can't get to you when you need him.
The only diffwerance that I know of is the Lennox contractors have to stock their own service parts and American Standard/Trane usually have a local wholesaler that can stock a lot more parts and in greater number than any one contractor.
Of course if one provides a manual "J" and a manual "D" and the other doesn't then you must go with the contractor that has already proved that he has your best interest in mind.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Good advice. So far the first 2 guys both provide excellent plans and estimates. Guy # 1 is also the guy we have a maintenance / emergency agreement with for our furnace so simply because of that he probably is who we will go with. He is the American Standard one.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

CoconutPete said:


> We are thinking about putting in Central A/C. This is beyond my DIY scope so we are calling a pro.
> 
> Estimate # 1 Uses American Standard
> 
> ...


 both make v g product its all about install and set up.who did the manual j and d ....proper practice to size equiptment....:yes:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Both very good name brands. A.S./Trane uses it's own compressor whereas Lennox uses the Copeland Scroll, used in most if not all other brands. 

Having said that, install trumps any brand regardless of compressor or otherwise. 

Learn about what it takes to do a professional install and then be that home owner who asks each company if they follow proper install ettiquette. Check referances of each company as well. 

In the end as in the beginning, install trumps all brands, makes and models: unimportant.


----------



## heatingman (Mar 17, 2012)

CoconutPete said:


> We are thinking about putting in Central A/C. This is beyond my DIY scope so we are calling a pro.
> 
> Estimate # 1 Uses American Standard
> 
> ...


 well cocnut pete im gonna have to say both are good equipment but research the company as good as you can because there is no such thing as bad equipment only bad installations.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Great stuff here!

Tough to pick between the two first ones, both were really thorough and asked lots of questions and took tons of notes. My wife is playing phone tag w/ number 3 at the moment.

Will definitely ask about proper installation techniques :thumbup:

I was very relieved to find out my town lifted the ordinance stating the compressor had to be 10 feet from my property line. I live in the center of town and the lots are narrow so it would have had to go WAY down in the back hard or in front of the house, but now I am clear to put it on the side.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete, there is also Armstrong Air, which is owned by Lennox. We have a 13SEER A/C (good deal, could not pass at the time), that is very quiet, and have had no problems with it, in the past two years that we have had it. The Furnace is a Lennox Signature series that is five years old, and love it.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Having worked for both Trane and Lennox dealers in my younger years Id lean towards the Trane myself .
But like everybody else said a good installer can make the worst product work great,while a butcher can screw up anything


----------



## thermal-medics (Feb 11, 2012)

*all good*

I know im gonna get laughed at but I think both trane and lennox are way to big for their britches on price.

We do a lot of Goodman and I know you laugh but the quality has come up sooooo much the last few years and the warranties kick a zz. 

Otherwise Rheem


But in the end like the other poster said. Quality of install trumps all and hacks will eliminate any gains you may get on 'high end' equpt.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

thermal-medics said:


> I know im gonna get laughed at but I think both trane and lennox are way to big for their britches on price.
> 
> We do a lot of Goodman and I know you laugh but the quality has come up sooooo much the last few years and the warranties kick a zz.
> 
> ...


As Ive said many times on here in the past Im not a fan of Trane wreck or lennox by any means,but of the 2 Id go with Trane mostly for the fact I can actually get major parts locally still.
As far as goodman if it was one of the options Id jump all over it also,theyve come a long ways from the Jani-junk/Junki-trol days. 
I was just offered a chance to sell Rhuud equipment and waterheaters the other day as a dealer but havent decided yet.
Are you sure youre not from nebraska? :laughing:


----------

